# capodanno che rottura



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2018)

sempre le stesse cose.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre le stesse cose.


Sempre meglio che stare in piazza al gelo :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sempre le stesse cose.


Se e' una rottura, chi te lo fa fare? Comunque... Cosa fai? (modalità impicciona on )


----------



## oriente70 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Basta cambiare [emoji41].


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che stare in piazza al gelo :rotfl:





Foglia ha detto:


> Se e' una rottura, chi te lo fa fare? Comunque... Cosa fai? (modalità impicciona on )


andrò in piazza al gelo. In casa mi sono stancata


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Basta cambiare [emoji41].


per esempio


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per esempio


I miei a 70 anni fanno una festa con tutti i loro amici prendendo un Villone riducendosi malissimo. Spero arrivi la polizia anche quest'anno. Noi abbiamo fatto un gruppone di gente con i figli e andiamo tutti in montagna.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I miei a 70 anni fanno una festa con tutti i loro amici prendendo un Villone riducendosi malissimo. Spero arrivi la polizia anche quest'anno. Noi abbiamo fatto un gruppone di gente con i figli e andiamo tutti in montagna.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


ma a parte questo tipo di feste


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma a parte questo tipo di feste


Sicuro che il problema non sia con chi invece che che cosa?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sempre meglio che stare in piazza al gelo :rotfl:


 Temperatura giusta per uno spumante [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (29 Dicembre 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per esempio


In giro per il centro  [emoji41] ma non sola [emoji57].


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2018)

A me   piace stare in casa e sola, invece seguiro' il marito,  per essere sicura non stia male per le fatiche,  Rotonde di Garlasco,  non sara' felice di essere 'curato', ma non sta bene. Pero'  non  cede e continua ad andare a suonare, anche questa sera.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me   piace stare in casa e sola, invece seguiro' il marito,  per essere sicura non stia male per le fatiche,  Rotonde di Garlasco,  non sara' felice di essere 'curato', ma non sta bene. Pero'  non  cede e continua ad andare a suonare, anche questa sera.


Mica è male crepare facendo quello che ci piace

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (29 Dicembre 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mica è male crepare facendo quello che ci piace
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


Eppure succede.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Eppure succede.


Deve. Succedere. È cosa buona e giusta.


----------



## void (30 Dicembre 2018)

Finisco di lavorare e poi barbecue con i colleghi.


----------



## ologramma (30 Dicembre 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> A me   piace stare in casa e sola, invece seguiro' il marito,  per essere sicura non stia male per le fatiche,  *Rotonde di Garlasco*,  non sara' felice di essere 'curato', ma non sta bene. Pero'  non  cede e continua ad andare a suonare, anche questa sera.


ho *googlato* per vedere , stupendo posto penso che ci sarà una confusione pazzesca  ,invece noi ospiti di amici ,di giovani penso neanche l'ombra quindi ti invidio un po anche se la serata sarà una bolgia paurosa fortuna al menu almeno salti la dieta se la fai:up:
Buon anno un caldo saluto


----------



## Brunetta (30 Dicembre 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> ho *googlato* per vedere , stupendo posto penso che ci sarà una confusione pazzesca  ,invece noi ospiti di amici ,di giovani penso neanche l'ombra quindi ti invidio un po anche se la serata sarà una bolgia paurosa fortuna al menu almeno salti la dieta se la fai:up:
> Buon anno un caldo saluto


Buon anno!


----------



## ologramma (31 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buon anno!


grazie ricambio con piacere:cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2018)

Auguro a tutti un anno limpido, senza menzogne, omissioni e con la serenità di sentirsi se stessi sempre


----------



## Bruja (31 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguro a tutti un anno limpido, senza menzogne, omissioni e con la serenità di sentirsi se stessi sempre


Bru' ... guarda che sei nella sezione miracoli ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buon Anno a tutti, ma proprio a tutti...senza riserve


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Dicembre 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Auguro a tutti un anno limpido, senza menzogne, omissioni e con la serenità di sentirsi se stessi sempre


auguri a te, per i miracoli mi organizzo


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Dicembre 2018)

Io vi auguro di scoparvi chi volete, senza seghe mentali.
Di cuore.

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (31 Dicembre 2018)

Auguri a tutti!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Auguri a tutti!!!


auguri


----------



## oriente70 (1 Gennaio 2019)

Buon inizio Anno.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2019)

Buon Anno !!!!!


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Gennaio 2019)

Appena mi riattacco la faccia, faccio gli auguri a tutti. Passato bene il capodanno?

Inviato dal mio SM-T560 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

